
The Improbable Origins of PowerPoint - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/cyberspace/the-improbable-origins-of-powerpoint
======
techdragon
Definitely worth reading to the end. Some amazing history is woven into an
unlikely startup story after succinctly covering the modern legacy of
PowerPoint.

A company built on dreams of what I can only describe as a GUI enhanced
"smalltalk machine" that could run on regular computers to enable regular
people to do things, is also responsible for shepherding the earliest days of
the now venerable FileMaker database AND created PowerPoint.

Amazing stuff.

